# Is it safe to give my rat a cat toy?



## Fira_Blackdragon (Aug 5, 2017)

Today is my cat's 16th birthday and I had set a black mouse toy near my rat's cage and he got it and was trying to eat it. He even bit me thinking I was food (if I give him something like pasta he grabs it and drags it into his little house and tried that with my finger). I don't know if the cat toy has catnip in it but was wondering if it's ok to give him or should I keep it away from him. Any advice would be helpful to a new rat mommy.


----------



## ViajandoXGuagua (Mar 6, 2017)

I would take it away. It doesnt just contains catnip but also cotton and maybe chemicals who let the mouse smell nice for the cat.


----------



## Fira_Blackdragon (Aug 5, 2017)

Ok thank you. I did take it away from him. Are there any toys I could give him that are safe?


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Most cat toys won't be harmful. I use feather cat toys with my girls (for playing chase) as well as the jingle cat balls. They also love ferret crinkly tunnels, as well as eCOTRITION cheese chews (they're practically addicted to these!) Mini tennis balls for small dogs are another favorite, and they'll run away with them to stash/chew them up.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Rats also really love bird toys, they have a blast shredding things. Cooked bones and uncracked nuts also give them a lot of enjoyment and keep them busy.


----------



## Fira_Blackdragon (Aug 5, 2017)

Are these kind of toys safe for rats?


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Fira_Blackdragon said:


> Are these kind of toys safe for rats?


Yes, one of my rats loved those crinkly little things.


----------



## PsionicRat (Aug 14, 2017)

I usually get the plastic balls with bells, either cat or ferret ones, or any of the harder cat toys that can't be shredded or soiled easily. They last a long time and they're easy to clean up in the sink. Rota likes to pile them on the food bowl when the cage is clean though.


----------



## FirstChild (May 6, 2021)

It should be, as long as it doesn't the toy.


----------



## DianaJackson (Sep 9, 2021)

Most probably, this toy has catnip. That's why your cat is acting like that. Catnip is not harmful. Catnip is a mint family member that includes a chemical that attracts cats. It emits an odor that has a strong influence on some cats when dried and crushed. Catnip is very safe, and your cat will not become hooked to it.
Btw, do you travel with your cat? I want to take my cat on a trip with me, and I am looking for a comfortable bag for him. With the help of backpacks.global, I am comparing them, so that I would appreciate any help!


----------

